# STarting smokers with Propane Weed Killer?



## shooterrick (Jan 21, 2008)

Is anyone using propane weed killers to start wood or charcoal.  If so do the self contained ones you screww a bottle into work?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

i am thinking you are talking a weed burner........yeah......its done here all the time.........and from what i have seen........yeah the screw in type......but hey......i live in iowa...............


----------



## garyt (Jan 21, 2008)

sounds like too many chemicals!!!!! Just get a charcoal chimney at walmart or most anywhere, all you need is newspaper


----------



## walking dude (Jan 21, 2008)

i use a chimney........BUT.......newpaper........with all the ink in it.........hmmmmm

if you are starting a stick burner.......using STICKS.........weed burner rox

chimney won't help there


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

I use one that looks a lot like this...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...t_6970_592_592

It works great on my horizontal wood burner. I also take it camping to start the wood in the fire ring.

I love it.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 21, 2008)

cowgirl and others
Where I am from we call that a Big Bertha, use it for starting ditches on fire.
I use just a small handheld propane torch to start charcoal in a chimney starter.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 21, 2008)

I installed a propane burner in my model 60 Lang. I got a cast iron restaurant oven tube burner and drilled a 2 inch or so hole through the box below the wood grate, welded a pipe fitting, and made a wing nut type clamp to hold it in place, then connected the gas valve externally with a large 4 inch washer for a heat shield. If your interested, I can upload a picture of it for you.

It works awesome, I am ready to cook with my hardwood blazing in 15 minutes, no kindling, no newspaper. Also, I can keep the smoker at 175 to 200 degrees without wood if I choose to back off the smoke at the end of the cook or for warming foods, jerky, whatever:-)

Hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## capt dan (Jan 21, 2008)

works good to get the snow off the drive! !


----------



## shawnr5 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm from Mesa, Az. I understand cold (just a little bit), but what is this "snow"?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude, the inks used to print newspapers are SOY based. Have been for years.


----------



## navionjim (Jan 21, 2008)

I fill a chimney with lump and place it on my 170 BTU turkey fryer, (Cajun Cooker) burner, that thing lights up the charcoal in under a minute! Dump that in the firebox and put my sticks on top. Works for me anyway.
Jimbo


----------



## kookie (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol...... shawnr5, you made me damn near laugh myself off my chair. 


I don't see any harm in using either a propane torch or weed burner. Let people use propane for grilling and heating all the time. So I don't think its a big issue. Just my two cents........

Kookie


----------



## lawdog (Jan 21, 2008)

Steve, if you wouldn't mind, I am looking at doing something along those lines with the burner. Any pics would be great


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 22, 2008)

I will attempt to post the firebox modifications I made to my Lang below.  The only thing the pic won't show is the heat shield that was installed after they were taken:-)  Hope this helps. 

If there is interests,  Maybe in the future, I can start a thread called Lang Modifications, because I have quite a few, including two burners located over the wood storage rack for frying or boiling and a quick disconnect propane receptacle for plugging in an additional grill, etc


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought i understood what you had done but this helps. The pics confirm my thoughts so was big help.  By the way, I have a duel burner Camp Chef stove I always carried with me.  I didnt mount it permanent for flexibility such as fish fries, cawfish boils ect where just needed the stove. 
Thanks again
Rick


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 23, 2008)

The Natty Light was empty, I think, cause I would never put one near an open flame:-)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve, that sure is a nice set up. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## richtee (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Patty, how'z about a big shot of that smokehouse? Or did I miss it already?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Rich!
I haven't posted a big picture yet....I need to though.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes you do!!!
But put it on a new thread please!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 23, 2008)

I use one for my BDS.  I dont singe the hairs off my arm by dumping a chimmny full of coals.  Weed burner came with a long hose, and I hook it up to my spare propane tank (for the gas grill).  Blast the charcoal for a couple of minutes, vola!


----------



## mr.br0wn (Jan 26, 2008)

I use a bernzomatic handheld propane torch with trigger starter looks like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I just start one spot for low and slow or 4-5 spots for searing/grilling


----------



## azqer (Jan 26, 2008)

I got one when I built my grum works great Pull trigger and temp goes to 3000deg or so they say


----------



## zapper (Jan 26, 2008)

Propane torch with a hose for soldering plumbing pipes is great for lighting all of those pesky pilot lights that need to be "held" until the thermocouple kicks in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






One of them big boy leaf starters seems like they would work ok for starting other fires.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have to say though, that the simplicity of a charcoal chiminey is hard to beat, that is, unless you set it atop of a catfish cooker! Be careful! You can really burn up your charcoal!


----------

